# POSITIVITY THREAD 😃👍



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

I’ll start,

I’m having a case of 2009 Pages Viejos, Artadi, Rioja delivered tomorrow, from my wine merchant’s warehouse.

That’s wine sorted for the weekends steaks 🥩 🍷


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 19, 2021)

not fair to have a positivity thread as it won't allow any wokey moaning!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not fair to have a positivity thread as it won't allow any wokey moaning!
		
Click to expand...

Something else to be positive about, no posts from the negative one


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2021)

I've started looking at potential holidays this year both home and abroad to cover both possibilities. With vaccine rollout going well you just never know...... 🤞


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 19, 2021)

My first ever pulled pork that I cooked in the oven for a good 6 hours. Tastes delicious! Can’t wait to tuck in on it tomorrow together with some home made slaw and sweet potato wedges. 

Nom nom nom nom


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2021)

Mrs Imurg is just about over her shoulder operation from early December and is off back to a phased return to work from Feb 8th..


----------



## GB72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Early days but starting to plan a trip for my joint 50th and 20th wedding anniversary next year. Galley Bay in Antigua looking promising.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

Was a joy to watch test cricket from Australia last night. Top class sport in front of a passionate crowd. Look forward to watching a game of cricket this summer with a nice cold glass or two


----------



## GB72 (Jan 19, 2021)

The 6 Nations. My all time favourite sporting event


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 19, 2021)

Not to be a party pooper but isn't this really the Things That Gladden The Heart


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Was a joy to watch test cricket from Australia last night. Top class sport in front of a passionate crowd. Look forward to watching a game of cricket this summer with a nice cold glass or two 

Click to expand...

Especially nice to see the Aussies lose at the GABBA, particularly after Payne’s sledging the other week


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Not to be a party pooper but isn't this really the Things That Gladden The Heart 

Click to expand...

No


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 19, 2021)

I know it’s a positive thread but I received a negative result today from my COVID test.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

My mums white blood cells have started to decrease


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 19, 2021)

Wine.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2021)

My daughter can now go to the toilet ( no 2 ) all on her own without having to wake me up at 5 🎉🎉


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 19, 2021)

Alt season in the Crytpo market looking imminent 🤞🏻🚀🌕


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			My first ever pulled pork that I cooked in the oven for a good 6 hours. Tastes delicious! Can’t wait to tuck in on it tomorrow together with some home made slaw and sweet potato wedges.

Nom nom nom nom
		
Click to expand...

What joint did you go for?

I think pulled pork is my favourite meat.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

Isn't this the same as the Things That Gladden The Heart thread, really?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 19, 2021)

My dad has booked a week at Potters in July with his Bowls crowd.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Isn't this the same as the Things That Gladden The Heart thread, really?
		
Click to expand...

Better..


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Isn't this the same as the Things That Gladden The Heart thread, really?
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

Pro golf starts agin on the ET this week


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

A win for Derby 🐏


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

JamesR said:



			A win for Derby 🐏
		
Click to expand...

definitely not things that gladden the heart


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			definitely not things that gladden the heart 

Click to expand...

Look , I have a choice of Derby or Burnley. Positive vibes are slim pickings on the football front !


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

The Trump is on his way out tomorrow


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2021)

JamesR said:



			A win for Derby 🐏
		
Click to expand...

Agree as we go ahead of Bournemouth. Lucas Joao and John Swift fit again.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 19, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			What joint did you go for?

I think pulled pork is my favourite meat.
		
Click to expand...

Pork shoulder. Cooked with Hobgoblin Ruby Red Ale. First try, and I think I nailed it!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Look , I have a choice of Derby or Burnley. Positive vibes are slim pickings on the football front !
		
Click to expand...

Tell me...The Mighty Chairboys are going down...but with a smile on their faces..


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2021)

Utd top for another 7 minutes


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

Sunset is almost half an hour later than it was on 1st January 🌤


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 19, 2021)

Baked Anzac Caramel Chocolate Slices today for the first time and got them spot on.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Baked Anzac Caramel Chocolate Slices today for the first time and got them spot on.
View attachment 34577

Click to expand...

That's only a positivity thread when you've delivered them to your forum mates... 

Looks very good indeed Paul.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's only a positivity thread when you've delivered them to your forum mates... 

Looks very good indeed Paul. 

Click to expand...

Got a book for Christmas, One Tin Bakes, by the bloke who won the first Bake Off.

Trying a different one every week.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 19, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Baked Anzac Caramel Chocolate Slices today for the first time and got them spot on.
View attachment 34577

Click to expand...

Would be an even more stunning "positive" if one or two of them arrived in an envelope through my letter box. They look brilliant.
Edit B**ger. Beaten to it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Would be an even more stunning "positive" if one or two of them arrived in an envelope through my letter box. They look brilliant.
*Edit B**ger. Beaten to it*.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, some positivity; I'm quicker than I thought.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 19, 2021)

K2 was summited in winter for the first time this week. Quite an amazing achievement that deserved more presence in the news than it got. 

https://thebmc.co.uk/all-Nepalese-team-become-the-first-to-summit-k2-in-winter


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 19, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I've started looking at potential holidays this year both home and abroad to cover both possibilities. With vaccine rollout going well you just never know...... 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to go against the thread but just heard a vaccine expert say one vaccine will only give you 30% immunity so it will be a long wait for the second one and a potential long wait for a safe holiday.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Sorry to go against the thread but just heard a vaccine expert say one vaccine will only give you 30% immunity so it will be a long wait for the second one and a potential long wait for a safe holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Struggling with comprehension?


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Struggling with comprehension?
		
Click to expand...

Not really,  everything’s  hunky dory and we will get a holiday soon. 

That better 👍


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Not really,  everything’s  hunky dory and we will get a holiday soon.

That better 👍
		
Click to expand...

That’s right; 30% immunity is better than 0%. 
Which is positive I believe !


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Mrs Imurg is just about over her shoulder operation from early December and is off back to a phased return to work from Feb 8th..
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if your pleased she's fit and well again or back earning. LOL 🤣


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 20, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Baked Anzac Caramel Chocolate Slices today for the first time and got them spot on.
View attachment 34577

Click to expand...

Christ that looks like pure sugar..... another plus😀😀


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 20, 2021)

This thread 😀


----------



## Slab (Jan 20, 2021)

My satellite box went on the fritz a few days ago. Phoned the call centre to report it this morning & engineer knocked on the door less than 90 minutes later and changed the box, all good now (& I won't miss the golf tomorrow now)


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			That’s right; 30% immunity is better than 0%.
Which is positive I believe !
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry on reflection I should have posted in the other thread 👍 but was getting fed up with the notion once you get the first jab you’re ok. 

On a positive note I got to play golf yesterday and it was great to get out and enjoy the company. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

Sometimes

Sometimes things don’t go, after all,
from bad to worse. Some years, muscadel
faces down frost; green thrives; the crops don’t fail.
Sometimes a man aims high, and all goes well.

A people sometimes will step back from war,
elect an honest man, decide they care
enough, that they can’t leave some stranger poor.
Some men become what they were born for.

Sometimes our best intentions do not go
amiss; sometimes we do as we meant to.
The sun will sometimes melt a field of sorrow
that seemed hard frozen; may it happen for you.

(Sheenagh Pugh)

This feels very apposite today - in the UK and in the wider context...


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes sorry on reflection I should have posted in the other thread 👍 but was getting fed up with the notion once you get the first jab you’re ok.

On a positive note I got to play golf yesterday and it was great to get out and enjoy the company. 👍
		
Click to expand...

As I sit in my bedroom/office, looking out over my wind & rain swept garden, I see no positive in your playing golf yesterday 🤬
🤗


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m going to buy new woods and wedges this season


----------



## IanM (Jan 20, 2021)

Working from home is great - it confirms two things!

1) You are working!
2) You have a home!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm going to replace all of my clubs other than my 4w, wedges and putter.  And my wife is encouraging me to do so


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			As I sit in my bedroom/office, looking out over my wind & rain swept garden, I see no positive in your playing golf yesterday 🤬
🤗
		
Click to expand...

We’ve had more of our share of wind and rain lately it was the first game I’ve had for awhile. Hope you get a game soon 👍


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 20, 2021)

On another positive note I chipped in for a birdie and driving was a lot better after making a change.


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm going to replace all of my clubs other than my 4w, wedges and putter.  And my wife is encouraging me to do so 

Click to expand...

can i borrow your wife please so i can be encouraged to get new clubs


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 20, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Christ that looks like pure sugar..... another plus😀😀
		
Click to expand...

I also cut it into 20 pieces as per the book and then worked out each piece is only 250 calories, huge positive😂😂


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm getting to lie in in the mornings like a teenager.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2021)

No forget that when I was a teenager I use to lie in until the pubs were just about to open.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I also cut it into 20 pieces as per the book and then worked out each piece is only 250 calories, huge positive😂😂
		
Click to expand...

How small are the pieces?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I'm getting to lie in in the mornings like a teenager.
		
Click to expand...

I’m certainly able to lie in a little longer. It helps that I now travel 2 paces, rather than 15 miles, to the office.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’m certainly able to lie in a little longer. It helps that I now travel 2 paces, rather than 15 miles, to the office.
		
Click to expand...

 I nearly did that throughout half of my working life. The bedroom next door was my office.

I used to love being able to do the paperwork in time for me to be on the course by 8.00am.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 20, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			How small are the pieces?
		
Click to expand...

As per the picture.


----------



## IanM (Jan 20, 2021)

The Covid golf ban is saving me from getting wet and muddy!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

As I sit in our lovely warm and dry garden studio with the wind and rain shut out - a studio bought with money I received from my parent's estate - I am ever and each day reminded of the two people who I will be forever grateful to for all that I am and have today.  My parents


----------



## GB72 (Jan 20, 2021)

According to the FT, the Pfizer vaccine has been tested against the new variant of Covid in the UK and has been shown to be effective


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

1.75lbs lost between yesterday morning and this morning...yes I know I shouldn't measure myself in such a weigh (sic) but I am being positive 

Just need to lose another 2lbs in next 10 days.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

The area of Black (800+) on the UK's Covid '7 day rate' map has shrunk massively...


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			1.75lbs lost between yesterday morning and this morning...yes I know I shouldn't measure myself in such a weigh (sic) but I am being positive 

Just need to lose another 2lbs in next 10 days.
		
Click to expand...

i think your weight found me overnight. feel free to come and take it back


----------



## GB72 (Jan 20, 2021)

Foo Fighters Vans released next week to coincide with the band's 25th Anniversary. Now going to be watching the Vans website like a hawk to get a pair.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2021)

Trump has finally gone!


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2021)

It's my Birthday tomorrow


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			It's my Birthday tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

🎂


----------



## NearHull (Jan 20, 2021)

The brown or red wire - I think they are positive.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Are you married to 2 women? 🤔😅
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Trump has finally gone! 

Click to expand...

31minutes to go to be pedantic...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			It's my Birthday tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

You only get so many of them - so enjoy it to the fullest you can...and you can...


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Sorry to go against the thread but just heard a vaccine expert say one vaccine will only give you 30% immunity so it will be a long wait for the second one and a potential long wait for a safe holiday.
		
Click to expand...

 The reports have been coming in from Israel to that effect re the Phizer vaccine.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			31minutes to go to be pedantic...

Click to expand...

 not by the time I read that post


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm going to replace all of my clubs other than my 4w, wedges and putter.  And my wife is encouraging me to do so 

Click to expand...

 Does that mean she strapped an empty golf bag to your suitcases.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 20, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I also cut it into 20 pieces as per the book and then worked out each piece is only 250 calories, huge positive😂😂
		
Click to expand...

And don't forget that if you cut one in half it only has half as many calories so you can eat twice as much. 👍


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You only get so many of them - so enjoy it to the fullest you can...and you can...

Click to expand...

I've got more behind me than in front of me!


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			31minutes to go to be pedantic...

Click to expand...

I wanted to be sure with that begger!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 20, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			The reports have been coming in from Israel to that effect re the Phizer vaccine.
		
Click to expand...

See Ethan's verdict in the other thread. Report is not too accurate it seems. 
Another one of these "studies".


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 20, 2021)

Curry for dinner.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 20, 2021)

Mrs Colch's dad being released from hospital today and being allowed home, after going in early hours of Sunday morning with Covid. Not out of the woods just yet but a positive sign none the less. With his underlying health conditions I feared the worst and thought that it would be the end of him.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 20, 2021)

Mrs Colch updating the family this evening on the current situation. Was talking to her aunt who said that their local corner shop had been around the street today and delivered a bunch of daffodils to each house to try to cheer people up.


----------



## IainP (Jan 21, 2021)

One of our lads had his 1st vaccine shot today (NHS related).
Mum had the call today, booked in for Sunday (been shielding for 10 months).
Oh, and I had a flu vaccine today.
All go!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’ll start,

I’m having a case of 2009 Pages Viejos, Artadi, Rioja delivered tomorrow, from my wine merchant’s warehouse.

That’s wine sorted for the weekends steaks 🥩 🍷
		
Click to expand...

decorating the kitchen at the moment. Emptied the wine fridge to pull it out and paint behind. I counted 39 bottles. The oldest being two bottles from 62. Cheered me up no end.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			decorating the kitchen at the moment. Emptied the wine fridge to pull it out and paint behind. I counted 39 bottles. The oldest being two bottles from 62. Cheered me up no end.
		
Click to expand...

‘62?

Wow, which wines?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2021)

Started another jigsaw this morning - 1000 piecer - photograph of Uluru.  Splendid choice Christmas present from my daughter - what a thoughtful lass to remind us of our trip down under when winter skies are dark and glowering, and life is a bit difficult and depressing.

I've always enjoyed jigsaws and I still have some I got given as a lad more than 50yrs ago - and jigsaws have come into their own for me for a bit of mindfulness.

When my mind is full of stuff I wish to put aside for a while, I very easily lose myself in a puzzle for 15-30mins without realising the time has gone.  I can thoroughly recommend jigsaws for clearing away thoughts of problems to enable me to see a situation with more the positivity and see what previously I might not have been able to see.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2021)

JamesR said:



			‘62?

Wow, which wines?
		
Click to expand...


decent wine or vinegar, flip that coin


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 21, 2021)

I had a NEGATIVE today so that’s positive!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			decent wine or vinegar, flip that coin
		
Click to expand...

Positive thinking; it’ll either be good in a glass, or good on chips or good for cleaning out the drains 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

JamesR said:



			‘62?

Wow, which wines?
		
Click to expand...

Story behind it, I was in Sorrento a few years back with Missis T and Alfredo and Lisa. Alfredo is me pal who has Covid. Anyway we were in loads of shops looking for a bottle of wine from 1963 my birth year. The prices were astronomical. Lisa said “ Alfredo has just helped to clear a house out and has dozens and dozens of vintage wine bottles he rescued. He will have a 1963, you can have one of them”. A couple of months later she came to England and apologised saying “ Alfredo is sorry he only had 1962,s” Missis Ts year. Missis T was chuffed to bits.
The 1997 I bought at a car boot a couple of years ago near Dudley for £5. He had three bottle of white for the same price but I wasn’t bothered. Tried numerous times since to kick myself in head.
The 1962’s I won’t drink, the 1997 maybe one day.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Lidl, 62 High Street.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			decent wine or vinegar, flip that coin
		
Click to expand...

Odd thing is and being serious for a moment.How would you know before opening it. 😳

When I worked in the medical centre it was the hub of wheeling and dealing. A lad came in one day and said X person is picking these up at the end of the shift. A case of 6 white wine for £10, Tash had a couple of cases.They have been in the garage for 10 years. The stuff in the bottom looked urgggh. I thought these are for cooking with. Tried one last year. Sweet mother it’s gorgeous.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Pork shoulder. Cooked with Hobgoblin Ruby Red Ale. First try, and I think I nailed it!
		
Click to expand...

is that an internet recipe 🥰


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Story behind it, I was in Sorrento a few years back with Missis T and Alfredo and Lisa. Alfredo is me pal who has Covid. Anyway we were in loads of shops looking for a bottle of wine from 1963 my birth year. The prices were astronomical. Lisa said “ Alfredo has just helped to clear a house out and has dozens and dozens of vintage wine bottles he rescued. He will have a 1963, you can have one of them”. A couple of months later she came to England and apologised saying “ Alfredo is sorry he only had 1962,s” Missis Ts year. Missis T was chuffed to bits.
The 1997 I bought at a car boot a couple of years ago near Dudley for £5. He had three bottle of white for the same price but I wasn’t bothered. Tried numerous times since to kick myself in head.
The 1962’s I won’t drink, the 1997 maybe one day.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t advise on the 62s but the 97 should be in the prime of its life


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Got a book for Christmas, One Tin Bakes, by the bloke who won the first Bake Off.

Trying a different one every week.

Click to expand...

photo every week, that’s a positive.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Odd thing is and being serious for a moment.How would you know before opening it. 😳

When I worked in the medical centre it was the hub of wheeling and dealing. A lad came in one day and said X person is picking these up at the end of the shift. A case of 6 white wine for £10, Tash had a couple of cases.They have been in the garage for 10 years. The stuff in the bottom looked urgggh. I thought these are for cooking with. Tried one last year. Sweet mother it’s gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...


the short answer is you dont. you should know very quickly once you do though! your next challenge becomes sediment if it is fine too


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm going to replace all of my clubs other than my 4w, wedges and putter.  And my wife is encouraging me to do so 

Click to expand...

Does she have a sister that likes facial hair. 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I can’t advise on the 62s but the 97 should be in the prime of its life
		
Click to expand...

👍🥰. Might well crack that open when Covid buggers off.

That aside happy Birthday Robster now Ave caught up on the thread Paul will supply the cake 😁


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 21, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			is that an internet recipe 🥰
		
Click to expand...

I looked at recipes to get the gist of it, but then I just freestyled it. If I knew it was this simple sooner I would’ve done it years ago! The Hobgoblin I chose at random. 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I looked at recipes to get the gist of it, but then I just freestyled it. If I knew it was this simple sooner I would’ve done it years ago! The Hobgoblin I chose at random. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Just had a quick look on Google re hobgoblin pulled pork, came across a Hobgoblin pub in Bristol that does PP 😳🥰
Think a Hobgobiln pork is on the cards very soon. Already have a pork 😁

Cheers me man.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 21, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just had a quick look on Google re hobgoblin pulled pork, came across a Hobgoblin pub in Bristol that does PP 😳🥰
Think a Hobgobiln pork is on the cards very soon. Already have a pork 😁

Cheers me man.
		
Click to expand...

You won’t regret it!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2021)

BURNLEY


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

JamesR said:



			BURNLEY
		
Click to expand...

I thought you was very reserved on the football thread 😉👍


----------



## Slab (Jan 22, 2021)

Set a PB for my 5km exercise route down by the beach this morning and then jumped in the ocean for a cooldown, all by 7am


----------



## NearHull (Jan 22, 2021)

Slab said:



			Set a PB for my 5km exercise route down by the beach this morning and then jumped in the ocean for a cooldown, all by 7am 

Click to expand...

You’re in the North of Scotland ...that’s right isn’t it?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 22, 2021)

Tonight we’re gonna have our weekly curry!


----------



## Slab (Jan 22, 2021)

NearHull said:



			You’re in the North of Scotland ...that’s right isn’t it?
		
Click to expand...

Er, Yeah ok then, made from hardy stuff we are...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 22, 2021)

NearHull said:



			You’re in the North of Scotland ...that’s right isn’t it?
		
Click to expand...

Mauritius, that well known wee island in the Forth, just off Leith docks...


----------



## Slab (Jan 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Mauritius, that well known wee island in the Forth, just off Leith docks...
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh🤫
I was 'bigging up' the clan 🤪


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 22, 2021)

Slab said:



			Shhhh🤫
I was 'bigging up' the clan 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah. SLAB? yeah, he's up north north somewhere. 
Cape Wrath swimmimg in the tropics of the Atlantic...

Have I saved the illusion 🤔😁


----------



## Slab (Jan 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, yeah. SLAB? yeah, he's up north north somewhere.
Cape Wrath swimmimg in the tropics of the Atlantic...

Have I saved the illusion 🤔😁
		
Click to expand...

I think we'll get away with it 

_(@28° the water was bloomin lurvly though )_


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 22, 2021)

Slab said:



			I think we'll get away with it 

_(@28° the water was bloomin lurvly though )_

Click to expand...

Shaaaddupp!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

painting that picture of Slab in the Indian Ocean, having seen it ( and him ). There’s only one word describes it.

AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH. you swine.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 22, 2021)

Ever since I saw a Tour event from Mauritius, it's been the favourite place for me to go , one day, on a golfing holiday. 
Fingers crossed , and dreaming on....😀


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Ever since I saw a Tour event from Mauritius, it's been the favourite place for me to go , one day, on a golfing holiday.
Fingers crossed , and dreaming on....😀
		
Click to expand...

I have been there and it is still the best place I have visited. Will be saving up to go back one day.


----------



## chellie (Jan 22, 2021)

Get my vaccination next week


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2021)

R is starting to wend it's merry way down


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2021)

Blue sky overhead and beneath my feet the grass is growing quickly.  The days are getting longer and the sun is shining.  And when I put life's worries aside into the box marked 'not for this moment' - I know I have much in life to be grateful for - starting with my health and my family.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2021)

JamesR said:



			R is starting to wend it's merry way down
		
Click to expand...

And not meaning to pick over old wounds etc but it is things like this that motivate me to be even more committed to following the rules etc. I can see it is slowly working, so I feel good about myself in that my actions have in a tiny way contributed to that and I want to do more to keep it going in the right direction. This may only be me but in much of my life, even small signs of success encourage me to work harder to achieve bigger successes going forward.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Blue sky overhead and beneath my feet the grass is growing quickly.  The days are getting longer and the sun is shining.  And when I put life's worries aside into the box marked 'not for this moment' - I know I have much in life to be grateful for - starting with my health and my family.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed that it was only dusk when I left the office last night, definitely getting lighter in the evenings.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 22, 2021)

Today has been a glorious day in the home office. Sat by the southerly facing window, with bright blue sky outside all day. The window has been open for some good fresh air.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			And not meaning to pick over old wounds etc but it is things like this that motivate me to be even more committed to following the rules etc. I can see it is slowly working, so I feel good about myself in that my actions have in a tiny way contributed to that and I want to do more to keep it going in the right direction. This may only be me but in much of my life, even small signs of success encourage me to work harder to achieve bigger successes going forward.
		
Click to expand...

Great post, we all know too well from other posters how tough it is and the hideous things they are facing and no one denies that reality, but the little positive steps like you say are needed and very welcome by the rest of us and if we do our bit, we are helping those on the front line.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			And not meaning to pick over old wounds etc but it is things like this that motivate me to be even more committed to following the rules etc. I can see it is slowly working, so I feel good about myself in that my actions have in a tiny way contributed to that and I want to do more to keep it going in the right direction. This may only be me but in much of my life, even small signs of success encourage me to work harder to achieve bigger successes going forward.
		
Click to expand...

It reminds me of something I read when the vaccines were first okay'd.
A shipwreck survivor has lived for weeks floating on a piece of wood, he has rationed water and avoided going into the shark infested waters, thus far.
He then sees land on the horizon. He could dive into the water and swim the final distance. 
But isn't going to, because he doesn't want to have gotten this far, only to go and drown, or get eaten by sharks, with land in view.

I'm the same with lockdown.
I'll carry on working from home and going on my lunchtime walk, until the vaccine has done the rounds, and my family & I are all safe.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2021)

Just had an hour long walk down the front with the dog. Lovely sunny day, not too busy. Came home to find UPS delivering the trainers we bought in the black friday sale eventually


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2021)

Tommy Atkins in the trenches kept his head down from the first day he arrived, to the very last.

Tommy knew that no matter how fed up he got moving around all crouched with back hurting and feet soaked - unable to see beyond the sides of the trench and the next zig-zag - as desperate as he was to stand up and look over the parapet to see - that if he did there was a good chance a German sniper would put a bullet through his brain.

Tommy knew that all being well and with a good bit of luck - he would see the end of it and would be able to stand tall on top of a hill, gaze out into the distance over the landscape for as long as he might wish and watch the sun go down.  He just had to be patient, stick to the rules - and keep his head down.

And as some like to quote the British war spirit - we can take Tommy as our role model - do as he did - and be grateful for his fortitude, courage and patience - his example.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			Just had an hour long walk down the front with the dog. Lovely sunny day, not too busy. Came home to find UPS delivering the trainers we bought in the black friday sale eventually 

Click to expand...

You will miss this when you move.

Positive view, at least you will have moved.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You will miss this when you move.

Positive view, at least you will have moved.
		
Click to expand...


Going to miss it massively, outside space going to be very important in what/where we choose to buy next. Wont be long till we start discussing holiday home options again i think


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			Going to miss it massively, outside space going to be very important in what/where we choose to buy next. Wont be long till we start discussing holiday home options again i think

View attachment 34634

Click to expand...

The only issue with having a holiday home is being allowed to use it.


----------



## Slab (Jan 23, 2021)

I swear Leslie neilson's doppelganger just got in the swimming pool!!! 

It's freaking me out but in a good way, can't wait for him to speak....


----------



## Slab (Jan 23, 2021)

Slab said:



			I swear Leslie neilson's doppelganger just got in the swimming pool!!!

It's freaking me out but in a good way, can't wait for him to speak....
		
Click to expand...

OK he's speaking French, this is messed up🙄


----------



## Crow (Jan 23, 2021)

Slab said:



			I swear Leslie neilson's doppelganger just got in the swimming pool!!!

It's freaking me out but in a good way, can't wait for him to speak....
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			OK he's speaking French, this is messed up🙄
		
Click to expand...

Ne m'appelle pas Shirley


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 23, 2021)

Todays baking effort is Key Lime Pie with Speculoos Crust, topped with fresh whipped cream.😋


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2021)

Went for a walk round the course earlier.  Lots of great work being done while we are closed.  A large number of trees removed - of all sizes from young to very mature.  And on a couple of the holes their removal will make a significant difference to some out of position second shots. 

Plus throughout a lot of low level scrubby stuff under trees has been grubbed out so that misdirected shots are not punished by being lost or hack out only - but a decent recovery is possible even if green is not achievable.   And opportunity taken to rebuild and enlargen one of the fairway bunkers on our 10th which combined with removal of a significant tree changes the thinking from the tee. And the hole also looks the better for it.  As in my opinion do all the holes where we have done work.  I like that.

Course really looking great and loving the changes.


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Todays baking effort is Key Lime Pie with Speculoos Crust, topped with fresh whipped cream.😋
View attachment 34663

Click to expand...

What happened to your diet ?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 23, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			What joint did you go for?

I think pulled pork is my favourite meat.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing beats the wonderful Salt Beef Bagels from (the farthest from Whitechapel) Brick Lane! Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 23, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Todays baking effort is Key Lime Pie with Speculoos Crust, topped with fresh whipped cream.😋
View attachment 34663

Click to expand...

All credit to the effort, but the 'pie' is (visually) overpowered by the cream!  Hopefully, the taste isn't!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 23, 2021)

richart said:



			What happened to your diet ?

Click to expand...

Still on it mate, these are treats and worked out to the calorie.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 23, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			All credit to the efort, but the 'pie' is (visually) overpowered by the cream!  Hopefully, the taste isn't!
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn’t Quick picture off the phone.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 23, 2021)

Stent in, next time I hope to be able to chase @Blue in Munich and @PhilTheFragger around the golf course instead of running them over with a buggy.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 23, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’ll start,

I’m having a case of 2009 Pages Viejos, Artadi, Rioja delivered tomorrow, from my wine merchant’s warehouse.

That’s wine sorted for the weekends steaks 🥩 🍷
		
Click to expand...

The wine is b...e...a...utiful...a couple of bottles drunk, and both delicious.

I bought it in 2010, stored it until now and, despite going up in value, decided it was one to drink instead of sell...cest magnifique, as I’m sure the French would not say


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Stent in, next time I hope to be able to chase @Blue in Munich and @PhilTheFragger around the golf course instead of running them over with a buggy.
		
Click to expand...

About time too, glad it went well 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Stent in, next time I hope to be able to chase @Blue in Munich and @PhilTheFragger around the golf course instead of running them over with a buggy.
		
Click to expand...

Great news mate, and if they offer you the rehab classes take them.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Stent in, next time I hope to be able to chase @Blue in Munich and @PhilTheFragger around the golf course instead of running them over with a buggy.
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel you have to change anything.....it keeps them on their toes..


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

[


JamesR said:



			The wine is b...e...a...utiful...a couple of bottles drunk, and both delicious.

I bought it in 2010, stored it until now and, despite going up in value, decided it was one to drink instead of sell...cest magnifique, as I’m sure the French would not say
		
Click to expand...

Some wines are to be savoured over a couple of years, some will last for years and years.How did you know yours would last 👍


----------



## JamesR (Jan 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			[


Some wines are to be savoured over a couple of years, some will last for years and years.How did you know yours would last 👍
		
Click to expand...

Advice from my advisor, based on historical performance


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Ever since I saw a Tour event from Mauritius, it's been the favourite place for me to go , one day, on a golfing holiday.
Fingers crossed , and dreaming on....😀
		
Click to expand...

Done it with the help of Slab, and trust me it did not disappoint one bit. Anahita twice and Il aux cerf, simply simply stunning.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 23, 2021)

Exchanged on my new house on Monday, moving on 04/02. Big step up for us, so looking forward to it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Don't feel you have to change anything.....it keeps them on their toes..
		
Click to expand...

You can mind your own business!


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2021)

Reemul said:



			Exchanged on my new house on Monday, moving on 04/02. Big step up for us, so looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...


Congrats glad youve got it sorted, gl with the move


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 23, 2021)

My son is being jabbed on Tuesday so we will be able to see him again in 14 weeks time.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I have been there and it is still the best place I have visited. Will be saving up to go back one day.
		
Click to expand...

I envy you. Nice to see you really enjoyed it😀


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 23, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It reminds me of something I read when the vaccines were first okay'd.
A shipwreck survivor has lived for weeks floating on a piece of wood, he has rationed water and avoided going into the shark infested waters, thus far.
He then sees land on the horizon. He could dive into the water and swim the final distance.
But isn't going to, because he doesn't want to have gotten this far, only to go and drown, or get eaten by sharks, with land in view.

I'm the same with lockdown.
I'll carry on working from home and going on my lunchtime walk, until the vaccine has done the rounds, and my family & I are all safe.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent analogy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2021)

I mentioned in earlier post how we’ve taken a lot of trees out while Closed. Two especially were ‘significant’ trees and their removal would have been very noticeable and for some members contentious.  However by taking them out now and with maybe many weeks before we are playing again i am thinking the impact of their removal will be less felt as we haven’t been playing.  One very prominent tree removal will be very noticed but I think the vast majority of members will like how the hole looks and plays now - with it gone.

So the upside positivity is that tree removal during this extended closure will be less contentious, with more immediate appreciation of the benefits in look and playing the changes have brought and will bring about. 👍🙂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2021)

It’s snowing heavily...wouldn’t be playing anyhoo..and it looks nice...


----------



## Reemul (Jan 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Congrats glad youve got it sorted, gl with the move
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, got removals sorted as well which was stressful, luckily we are only moving a mile up the road.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 24, 2021)

After 3 months of slacking off any hard exercise due mental health issues I am back going out for walks and jogs with a view to lose weight/get fitter.

I seem to bounce through the same cycle every year, it starts around November and I usually pick up speed in January but somehow through the year life gets in the way and by October I am back to where I started. I usually fail around March time and just get worse from there with the odd uptick in the summer.

This year I want to be different, which I say every year but this time I am much more aware of my mental health stuff, which again I seem to be every year...

I have some new mechanism and techniques plus working from home has a helping hand in finding time to exercise.

I don’t use any programmes like couch to 5k as I have my own techniques. I am currently running at two paces, my long jog and short jog paces and swapping between them as time allows.

First target is 5k in under 30 mins so I’m working towards that, doing about 2k mostly as the pace I need and working to lengthen it out until it’s 5k.

So far the pace looks positive!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My daughter can now go to the toilet ( no 2 ) all on her own without having to wake me up at 5 🎉🎉
		
Click to expand...

Will add to this - the daughter now sleeps without pull ups on 🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			After 3 months of slacking off any hard exercise due mental health issues I am back going out for walks and jogs with a view to lose weight/get fitter.

I seem to bounce through the same cycle every year, it starts around November and I usually pick up speed in January but somehow through the year life gets in the way and by October I am back to where I started. I usually fail around March time and just get worse from there with the odd uptick in the summer.

This year I want to be different, which I say every year but this time I am much more aware of my mental health stuff, which again I seem to be every year...

I have some new mechanism and techniques plus working from home has a helping hand in finding time to exercise.

I don’t use any programmes like couch to 5k as I have my own techniques. I am currently running at two paces, my long jog and short jog paces and swapping between them as time allows.

First target is 5k in under 20 mins so I’m working towards that, doing about 2k mostly as the pace I need and working to lengthen it out until it’s 5k.

So far the pace looks positive!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

Reemul said:



			Thanks, got removals sorted as well which was stressful,* luckily we are only moving a mile up the road*.
		
Click to expand...

I wish we were trying to lol, might make the whole process a lot easier!


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s snowing heavily...wouldn’t be playing anyhoo..and it looks nice...
		
Click to expand...

Pictures o snow man required, as no skiing this year and snow where I live is as rare as hens teeth suffering withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Pictures o snow man required, as no skiing this year and snow where I live is as rare as hens teeth suffering withdrawal symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

See Coronavirus thread.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 24, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			See Coronavirus thread.

Click to expand...

Yep, could melt but does give him a bit of time to come up with something good


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Just a thought


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 24, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			See Coronavirus thread.

Click to expand...

Brother up in N Wales had a bit of fun yesterday


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Brother up in N Wales had a bit of fun yesterday

View attachment 34677

Click to expand...

Is it his missus?


----------



## NearHull (Jan 24, 2021)

Just entered this Daily Telegraph competitions.  I am positive I will win_😀
Escape to one of Scotland’s most luxurious hotels with a stay at the Old Course Hotel, Golf Resort & Spa in St Andrews, including three rounds of golf. During your stay, you can play a round on the iconic Old Course itself, plus the Castle Course and the Duke’s championship heathland course. Staying in a sought-after Old Course View room, you and your guest will also have spectacular views across the world’s oldest golf course and West Sands Beach. _


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2021)

I’ve managed to spend almost the whole weekend outdoors, all well within the rules, and I’m feel incredibly mentally refreshed again. 

No golf, frost is playing havoc, but I combined two local walks yesterday and today by camping in the garden overnight. 😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Just entered this Daily Telegraph competitions.  I am positive I will win_😀
Escape to one of Scotland’s most luxurious hotels with a stay at the Old Course Hotel, Golf Resort & Spa in St Andrews, including three rounds of golf. During your stay, you can play a round on the iconic Old Course itself, plus the Castle Course and the Duke’s championship heathland course. Staying in a sought-after Old Course View room, you and your guest will also have spectacular views across the world’s oldest golf course and West Sands Beach. _

Click to expand...

Shame that the Old Course is a goat track. 

But as this is the positivity thread The Castle and Duke's courses are quality.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm a Newcastle supporter.

I'm not sure how I can contribute to this thread.

(other than perhaps providing you lot the opportunity for a laugh at my expense)

Please advise.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			I'm a Newcastle supporter.

I'm not sure how I can contribute to this thread.

(other than perhaps providing you lot the opportunity for a laugh at my expense)

Please advise.
		
Click to expand...

Just get Homer to say you are certainties for the drop and you will definitely be fine👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			I'm a Newcastle supporter.

I'm not sure how I can contribute to this thread.

(other than perhaps providing you lot the opportunity for a laugh at my expense)

Please advise.
		
Click to expand...

You could be a Mackem. You see, there is always someone worse off than you 😁


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			I'm a Newcastle supporter.

I'm not sure how I can contribute to this thread.

(other than perhaps providing you lot the opportunity for a laugh at my expense)

Please advise.
		
Click to expand...

On the positive, I suppose, for next year, you must at least be fairly confident that you'll be safe from being 'stuffed again' by Sunderland in the Championship.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 24, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Just get Homer to say you are certainties for the drop and you will definitely be fine👍
		
Click to expand...

But he's 5th in the Prediction League so I'm not sure he is that bad a "pundit".


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			But he's 5th in the Prediction League so I'm not sure he is that bad a "pundit". 

Click to expand...

That really has nothing to do with it. Let’s just say he can put the mockers on things at times😜


----------



## NearHull (Jan 25, 2021)

Today marks my 25,000th day alive.  Happy Big Birthday me!  🥳
In that total I have notched up
17236 days as a husband👫
16002 days as a father👨‍🍼
2596 days as a Grandad👴🏻
12954 days serving in the RAF✈️
2127 days as a retiree🏌🏼‍♂️
1258 days as an OAP £££


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Today marks my 25,000th day alive.  Happy Big Birthday me!  🥳
In that total I have notched up
17236 days as a husband👫
16002 days as a father👨‍🍼
2596 days as a Grandad👴🏻
12954 days serving in the RAF✈️
2127 days as a retiree🏌🏼‍♂️
1258 days as an OAP £££
		
Click to expand...

So is that a Happy 73rd Birthday?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Today marks my 25,000th day alive.  Happy Big Birthday me!  🥳
In that total I have notched up
17236 days as a husband👫
16002 days as a father👨‍🍼
2596 days as a Grandad👴🏻
12954 days serving in the RAF✈️
2127 days as a retiree🏌🏼‍♂️
1258 days as an OAP £££
		
Click to expand...

Arguments won with the wife...0


----------



## NearHull (Jan 25, 2021)

2blue said:



			So is that a Happy 73rd Birthday?
		
Click to expand...

No, it’s my 68 yrs, 7 months and 10 days birthday.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 25, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Today marks my 25,000th day alive.  Happy Big Birthday me!  🥳
In that total I have notched up
17236 days as a husband👫
16002 days as a father👨‍🍼
2596 days as a Grandad👴🏻
12954 days serving in the RAF✈️
2127 days as a retiree🏌🏼‍♂️
1258 days as an OAP £££
		
Click to expand...

Bit of time on your hands then 😉


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 25, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Some wines are to be savoured over a couple of years, some will last for years and years.How did you know yours would last 👍
		
Click to expand...

All wines change over time! Some improve; others do not! One of the 'interesting' aspects of being a collector - as i once was, but 'sadly' no longer am, was to do research, and purchase early those wines likely to improve - quality/price-wise over time. My 'collections' certainly paid off overall, though there were some unexpected inflation-adjusted losses that surprised me! The best result was a 1947 Cheval Blanc (with dodgy/leaking cork) - the profit from which paid flight to UK! There were other big profits (83 Ch Margaux) and some 'losses' too, but some wonderful drinking as well! Old - perhaps too old - Ch La Lagune 82 particularly.

High end Rioja is one of the 'to be kept/special occasion' wines imo. I have a couple 'hidden' from my grasp in my 'store'!
There's still plenty of great value/high quality wine to be had though! Tesco Finest Argentine Malbec is my current favourite - especially when both reduced and at 6* discount! Kiwi Sauvignon seems, to me (Kiwi born/raised) too expensive for 'everyday' drinking but I'm sure there are bargains (from 'new brands) to be had. Cloudy Bay SB (including Te Koko) is vastly overpriced - and has been for years! When last tasted - quite some time ago, the Chardonnay (still (too) expensive!) was much more impressive!

Oh..And as an afterthought, one of the best wines we tasted on a riding holiday (many years ago!) 'based' in Sarlat was a Cahors! Even the 'I want my full English' Ipswich drongo liked it! Malbec again!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2021)

Roll on next Monday, when wine is back on the menu.

Positive note = less than a week left of dry Jan 2021.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2021)

looking forward to a nice few away golf days this year now. Woking, then onto Cooden with Camberley Heath and Blackmoor to follow.

2 new courses and 2 I’m very happy to be going back to play. Hopefully play with some new faces off here as there are a lot I’m yet to meet.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 25, 2021)

Burns Night. An excuse to pour whisky on my dinner.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			All wines change over time! Some improve; others do not! One of the 'interesting' aspects of being a collector - as i once was, but 'sadly' no longer am, was to do research, and purchase early those wines likely to improve - quality/price-wise over time. My 'collections' certainly paid off overall, though there were some unexpected inflation-adjusted losses that surprised me! The best result was a 1947 Cheval Blanc (with dodgy/leaking cork) - the profit from which paid flight to UK! There were other big profits (83 Ch Margaux) and some 'losses' too, but some wonderful drinking as well! Old - perhaps too old - Ch La Lagune 82 particularly.

High end Rioja is one of the 'to be kept/special occasion' wines imo. I have a couple 'hidden' from my grasp in my 'store'!
There's still plenty of great value/high quality wine to be had though! Tesco Finest Argentine Malbec is my current favourite - especially when both reduced and at 6* discount! Kiwi Sauvignon seems, to me (Kiwi born/raised) too expensive for 'everyday' drinking but I'm sure there are bargains (from 'new brands) to be had. Cloudy Bay SB (including Te Koko) is vastly overpriced - and has been for years! When last tasted - quite some time ago, the Chardonnay (still (too) expensive!) was much more impressive!

Oh..And as an afterthought, one of the best wines we tasted on a riding holiday (many years ago!) 'based' in Sarlat was a Cahors! Even the 'I want my full English' Ipswich drongo liked it! Malbec again!
		
Click to expand...

FLIPPIN ECK, Where do I start. For Tash I like Italian. My friends Alfredo and mainly Lisa with a little bit of Pino ( Giuseppe ) have advised me well. Mainly re DOC, DOCG and IGPT re standards of wine. I remember once reading about people advising you re wine but find someone who has similar tastes to you. That person for Tash may take some finding. Oddly enough I cannot get along with Spanish wines, taste nice but flippin eck they give me a headache.

A few years back I was in Sorrento with Lisa and Alfredo and was searching for my 1963 bottle ( DOB). I was astounded by the price of some wines. It seemed that bottle for bottle compared to whisky wine seemed expensive.

Re wines I remember one day talking to Lisa in Italy re wine. I was in the local supermarket with Lisa stocking up for my return to the UK when you could carry wine ( 6 bottles ) in hand luggage. Some of the wines were on offer at 2 euros each. She Mentioned that some of the wines they would not send to the UK market as they were wasted On us, we would just not appreciate them.

One day I was off on another jaunt around Italy. I read a piece where it was mentioned that if in a very good restaurant ,Vino Tavalo (Table wine ) is one of the best value for money wines you can buy, if your not sure what wine to buy with your meal. The idea is that a good restraunt is not going to ruin its meals or reputation with a rammel wine. It usually comes  in a carafe and usually goes down quiet well And is usually sourced from a local pal.

That said, Tash has had a rather stressful day on Missis Ts family side and 3 glasses of new world wine has helped to soothe.

Good post Foxy.


----------



## Pants (Jan 25, 2021)

Got to agree with you Tashy.  Unless you really know your wines, or want to splash out/impress, then you will rarely go wrong with the "House" wine.  Let's face it.  If they are going to buy X number of cases of a wine, they will make sure it's a decent one for the money.  (In my uncultured opinion of course).


----------



## NearHull (Jan 26, 2021)

Today marks my 25,001st day alive.
In that total I have notched up
17237 days as a husband👫
16003 days as .............
etc etc....

Looking forward to tomorrow’s post........... No?
ok then, I won’t do it again


----------



## JamesR (Jan 26, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Today marks my 25,001st day alive.
In that total I have notched up
17237 days as a husband👫
16003 days as .............
etc etc....

Looking forward to tomorrow’s post........... No?
ok then, I won’t do it again
		
Click to expand...

Try it again and the day after can start: 

Today marks my LAST day alive!!!


----------



## NearHull (Jan 26, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Try it again and the day after can start:

Today marks my LAST day alive!!!
		
Click to expand...

Happy to oblige at some point before the occurrence but it would be quite a sensation if I managed to post after the occasion.


----------



## chellie (Jan 26, 2021)

Had my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine today


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

My mum is booked in for her first jab on Thursday. Looks like Rutland is well underway on vaccinating the over 70s group now.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 27, 2021)

At work on Tuesday (Morrisons Delivery Driver) I got back not just on time but EARLY for the first time, to much disbelief all round!!!! Then....did the same on the second run, again to disbelief and huge amounts of comments on our Whatsup group, "you've not done the double????????" etc etc

I was chuffed to bits, as I was thinking of jacking it in as I was always late back, which meant that the person using the van after me was late starting their runs in the evening.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Rugby is back on TV on Friday


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2021)

Todays effort is S’more Cookie Bar.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Todays effort is S’more Cookie Bar.
View attachment 34724

Click to expand...

A very nice alternative (so I'm told) is....
Chocolate brownie base, peanut butter centre, topped off with a toasted marshmallow


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Todays effort is S’more Cookie Bar.
View attachment 34724

Click to expand...

You fattening up for Christmas???


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			You fattening up for Christmas???
		
Click to expand...

Post exercise treats, and a book from Christmas.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 28, 2021)

Found out last night the wife will be getting jabbed in the next couple of weeks. Turns out the local education authority has been given a load of vaccines to distribute to a few settings in the area, and her pre school has been selected due to their (her) reputation for working with children with special needs. I'm still far from convinced they should be open at all but if they must then this definitely makes me happier about it


----------



## JamesR (Jan 29, 2021)

My folks are both booked in for jabs tomorrow, and 12 weeks hence.
So by the end of April they should be mostly protected 🤞


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 29, 2021)

Went the bank this morning .
Lots more older people out and about .
They must be feeling more confident after their jabs.
At least they say hello, good morning.
I have noticed most people now just look at the floor and walk past.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 29, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Went the bank this morning .
Lots more older people out and about .
They must be feeling more confident after their jabs.
At least they say hello, good morning.
I have noticed most people now just look at the floor and walk past.
		
Click to expand...

I have noticed that on Melton high street this week, more of the older generation out and about. I had put it down to not being able to get out due to the snow but it could be an increased level of confidence due to being vaccinated.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I have noticed that on Melton high street this week, more of the older generation out and about. I had put it down to not being able to get out due to the snow but it could be an increased level of confidence due to being vaccinated.
		
Click to expand...

Me mum and Dad have done there first big shop today at Morrison’s for the first time since i can remember. I am kinda mixed with emotion about it. But they are happy so hey ho. Will see them in an hour to drop some stuff off,  But I can assure you this. I will not be letting them know Melton high st is open Ish. There one big treat is having an amble around Melton cattle/ flea market on a Tuesday. They just love it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2021)

My younger brother getting his jab 👏👏👏


----------



## GB72 (Jan 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Me mum and Dad have done there first big shop today at Morrison’s for the first time since i can remember. I am kinda mixed with emotion about it. But they are happy so hey ho. Will see them in an hour to drop some stuff off,  But I can assure you this. I will not be letting them know Melton high st is open Ish. There one big treat is having an amble around Melton cattle/ flea market on a Tuesday. They just love it.
		
Click to expand...

You will be pleased to hear that the market at the moment is just 2 veg stalls, the fish van and the butcher van. Everything else is shut except Wilko, Boots and Iceland.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

Boom, Ave got Covid anti bodies level of 7.21 u/ml. Which means absolutely nothing to me 🤔😂😂


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Boom, Ave got Covid anti bodies level of 7.21 u/ml. Which means absolutely nothing to me 🤔😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Or me mate.
Ethan will sort us out.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Or me mate.
Ethan will sort us out.
		
Click to expand...

when I had recovered from Covid I had an email asking re the possibility of donating plasma due to raised antibody levels. Back in the olden days I used to donate Plasma. That stopped because also in the olden one used to go on something called a holiday ☹️ Anyway as Missis Ts holidays became more exotic the downside was you would have to wait 6 months before you could donate again. I Was sent a package to excrete some blood ( yesterday) and the results were ready to be viewed a couple of hours ago.
As I have read it. And it might as well of been written in Japanese. Because I never had a severe case of Covid 2/10 if I had to rate it. My antibodies were not high. But that could be rammel what Ave just said. Suffice to say me dilute Covid plasma would not be required at this moment.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			when I had recovered from Covid I had an email asking re the possibility of donating plasma due to raised antibody levels. Back in the olden days I used to donate Plasma. That stopped because also in the olden one used to go on something called a holiday ☹️ Anyway as Missis Ts holidays became more exotic the downside was you would have to wait 6 months before you could donate again. I Was sent a package to excrete some blood ( yesterday) and the results were ready to be viewed a couple of hours ago.
As I have read it. And it might as well of been written in Japanese. Because I never had a severe case of Covid 2/10 if I had to rate it. My antibodies were not high. But that could be rammel what Ave just said. Suffice to say me dilute Covid plasma would not be required at this moment.
		
Click to expand...

So antibody level is like a reverse golf handicap level lower is bad high is good.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2021)

How covid has affected me thread this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			How covid has affected me thread this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
		
Click to expand...

Oh am positive, Ave antibodies 👍


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 30, 2021)

I saw blue sky and sunshine yesterday 😊


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

New job. Looking forward to the change after 5 years in the same team


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 30, 2021)

Captainron said:



			New job. Looking forward to the change after 5 years in the same team
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with it Cam. Do the new team know you or is their world going to come crashing down on them😜😁😂


----------



## PieMan (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice bright morning so early dog walk and then I think golf, football, golf day!

Oh and Sunday lunchtime roast dinner and a few glasses of red wine! Lovely!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 31, 2021)

no rain!! Food, beer and wine on the agenda. And some football - thinking of a Burnley win adds to the positivity


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Good luck with it Cam. Do the new team know you or is their world going to come crashing down on them😜😁😂
		
Click to expand...

I pray for the poor souls


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Good luck with it Cam. Do the new team know you or is their world going to come crashing down on them😜😁😂
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			I pray for the poor souls
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.....  just how is he going to make the right, first impression?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Captainron said:



			New job. Looking forward to the change after 5 years in the same team
		
Click to expand...

Are you not worried you might actually have to turn up, and do something, rather than just play golf all the time?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2021)

2blue said:



			Yeah.....  just how is he going to make the right, first impression? 

Click to expand...

He won’t 😁😁


----------



## NearHull (Feb 1, 2021)

Yorkshire Golf Union just opened up registrations for members meetings. 😀


----------



## 2blue (Feb 2, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Yorkshire Golf Union just opened up registrations for members meetings. 😀
		
Click to expand...

What does that mean?


----------



## NearHull (Feb 3, 2021)

2blue said:



			What does that mean?
		
Click to expand...

I’m assuming that you may be unsighted on YGU membership opportunities for golfers in Yorkshire.  For me, it brings the opportunity to play in competitions across the County for a reasonable £18 about 6-8 times a year.  Most, if not all are 4BBB.  Joining is £40 (I think) for life.  The website is very good.  The page that takes you to these events is County Members.  (The County Union does many other things of course.)


----------



## 2blue (Feb 3, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I’m assuming that you may be unsighted on YGU membership opportunities for golfers in Yorkshire.  For me, it brings the opportunity to play in competitions across the County for a reasonable £18 about 6-8 times a year.  Most, if not all are 4BBB.  Joining is £40 (I think) for life.  The website is very good.  The page that takes you to these events is County Members.  (The County Union does many other things of course.)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks, I'd found it & seen the opportunities it presents. It's very much like  our Leeds & District Union that organises local golf Comps.....  excellent value.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2021)

First week of working a 4-day week - now no longer working Fridays and I shall build a wall around that day to prevent work inveigling it's insidious way in.  So looking forward to many happy Fridays


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 6, 2021)

Mrs Colch's dad has been released from hospital today after almost two weeks on the Covid ward and is back home to continue his recovery. With his underlying health conditions it's not a day that we thought, or even hoped, we'd see. Her mum is still in hospital but they seem to think that she's over the worst of it as well, so fingers crossed she'll be out soon as well.

I'm happy to admit that I broke lockdown rules today. Her dad had said that what he really wanted when he got out of hospital was some slow cooked game and after ringing round all of our local suppliers I finally found one that had a rabbit in stock 20 miles away. It wasn't an "essential" journey, and it would have been the most expensive rabbit I'd ever bought, but I would've happily taken the fine just to make it happen.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch's dad has been released from hospital today after almost two weeks on the Covid ward and is back home to continue his recovery. With his underlying health conditions it's not a day that we thought, or even hoped, we'd see. Her mum is still in hospital but they seem to think that she's over the worst of it as well, so fingers crossed she'll be out soon as well.

I'm happy to admit that I broke lockdown rules today. Her dad had said that what he really wanted when he got out of hospital was some slow cooked game and after ringing round all of our local suppliers I finally found one that had a rabbit in stock 20 miles away. It wasn't an "essential" journey, and it would have been the most expensive rabbit I'd ever bought, but I would've happily taken the fine just to make it happen.
		
Click to expand...

It’s odd what we really want, what we really miss that helps us with our recovery. The other week I naively posted a picture of a pig that was not in its finest glory. But it was what he wanted. I hope he loves it. Sounds like it’s time to ask the MiL what she would like when she comes out. Chuffed to bits me man.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 7, 2021)

Got round on time with a megga van load. So full was the van the Team Leader took a picture! Got loads of amazed and thumbs up messages from fellow drivers on completing on time. My wife reckons it's coz I'm getting fitter. What with that and the strengthening on my muscles lifting the trays up should add a few meters to my 240 meter drives. BOOM !!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Got round on time with a megga van load. So full was the van the Team Leader took a picture! Got loads of amazed and thumbs up messages from fellow drivers on completing on time. My wife reckons it's coz I'm getting fitter. What with that and the strengthening on my muscles lifting the trays up should add a few meters to my 240 meter drives. BOOM !!!!

Click to expand...

Meters? Or do you mean yrads? 😂


----------



## Reemul (Feb 7, 2021)

So have moved in, bit of a nightmare.

The wife's car broke down on the morning of the move. We loaded all the eletrical and high value stuff in to my estate and moved it to the in laws and the wife's are we were going to use, it wouldn't start even though it had the day before. It was parked in the removal men's way, managed to push it out the way. Luckily my Brother in Law is a mechanic and he fixed the issues that evening.

The removal men turned up with a too small van and said a 15 yard walk to the house was too far and refused to do the job. The owner rang and said £200 for another van and man or they were walking, at that time I was trying to push the focus away and said whatever. At least the removal men were decent. Completed by 12.30pm and in the new house by 15.30.

The Range cooker does not work, the dishwasher does not work, the alarm system has no codes or fob. The bespoke Fridge freezer area does not fit our fridge freezer. The bespoke tumble dryer space is too small for our tumble dryer no room for a vent, they had a condenser apparently.

Our other car got a puncture yesterday.

The new house has not been cleaned in 10 years, there was so much grease and dirt it was almost making us sick. Took 2 days of cleaning before we could unload.

Now to the good stuff, the new house is very big with lots of room, we have managed to unpack everything and built the new bed for the youngest and set up the study for work tomorrow and my eldest is fully set up ready for schooling.

I have never been as tired or stressed as in these last 4 days.

We have a new cooker coming Tuesday on my 50th Birthday.

Just waiting on replies from Estate Agents and Solicitors re the issues but not holding my breath.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

Reemul said:



			So have moved in, bit of a nightmare.

The wife's car broke down on the morning of the move. We loaded all the eletrical and high value stuff in to my estate and moved it to the in laws and the wife's are we were going to use, it wouldn't start even though it had the day before. It was parked in the removal men's way, managed to push it out the way. Luckily my Brother in Law is a mechanic and he fixed the issues that evening.

The removal men turned up with a too small van and said a 15 yard walk to the house was too far and refused to do the job. The owner rang and said £200 for another van and man or they were walking, at that time I was trying to push the focus away and said whatever. At least the removal men were decent. Completed by 12.30pm and in the new house by 15.30.

The Range cooker does not work, the dishwasher does not work, the alarm system has no codes or fob. The bespoke Fridge freezer area does not fit our fridge freezer. The bespoke tumble dryer space is too small for our tumble dryer no room for a vent, they had a condenser apparently.

Our other car got a puncture yesterday.

The new house has not been cleaned in 10 years, there was so much grease and dirt it was almost making us sick. Took 2 days of cleaning before we could unload.

Now to the good stuff, the new house is very big with lots of room, we have managed to unpack everything and built the new bed for the youngest and set up the study for work tomorrow and my eldest is fully set up ready for schooling.

I have never been as tired or stressed as in these last 4 days.

We have a new cooker coming Tuesday on my 50th Birthday.

Just waiting on replies from Estate Agents and Solicitors re the issues but not holding my breath.
		
Click to expand...


Geez that sounds like a battle  at least youre sorted and youll soon have the house how you want it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2021)

Reemul said:



			So have moved in, bit of a nightmare.

The wife's car broke down on the morning of the move. We loaded all the eletrical and high value stuff in to my estate and moved it to the in laws and the wife's are we were going to use, it wouldn't start even though it had the day before. It was parked in the removal men's way, managed to push it out the way. Luckily my Brother in Law is a mechanic and he fixed the issues that evening.

The removal men turned up with a too small van and said a 15 yard walk to the house was too far and refused to do the job. The owner rang and said £200 for another van and man or they were walking, at that time I was trying to push the focus away and said whatever. At least the removal men were decent. Completed by 12.30pm and in the new house by 15.30.

The Range cooker does not work, the dishwasher does not work, the alarm system has no codes or fob. The bespoke Fridge freezer area does not fit our fridge freezer. The bespoke tumble dryer space is too small for our tumble dryer no room for a vent, they had a condenser apparently.

Our other car got a puncture yesterday.

The new house has not been cleaned in 10 years, there was so much grease and dirt it was almost making us sick. Took 2 days of cleaning before we could unload.

Now to the good stuff, the new house is very big with lots of room, we have managed to unpack everything and built the new bed for the youngest and set up the study for work tomorrow and my eldest is fully set up ready for schooling.

I have never been as tired or stressed as in these last 4 days.

We have a new cooker coming Tuesday on my 50th Birthday.

Just waiting on replies from Estate Agents and Solicitors re the issues but not holding my breath.
		
Click to expand...

Did the movers come round and estimate the size of van, if so, and they were aware of all the items, then it’s a bit rich

I always go in with a tape measure weeks before and measure everything, the tumble dryer is a schoolboy error

Everything else , sounds not good, but I can guarantee your place isn’t as dirty as the one we moved into 4 years ago

Good luck, you will get there 👍


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did the movers come round and estimate the size of van, if so, and they were aware of all the items, then it’s a bit rich

*I always go in with a tape measure weeks before and measure everything*, the tumble dryer is a schoolboy error

Everything else , sounds not good, but I can guarantee your place isn’t as dirty as the one we moved into 4 years ago

Good luck, you will get there 👍
		
Click to expand...


Couldnt do me a favour and go and measure a house in Hertfordshire for me next week plse Phil could you


----------



## Reemul (Feb 7, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did the movers come round and estimate the size of van, if so, and they were aware of all the items, then it’s a bit rich

I always go in with a tape measure weeks before and measure everything, the tumble dryer is a schoolboy error

Everything else , sounds not good, but I can guarantee your place isn’t as dirty as the one we moved into 4 years ago

Good luck, you will get there 👍
		
Click to expand...

Nope they wanted me to film the property and then they would google earth it due to covid so I did. They were useless however there was not much choice of companies and they had a good local reputation, well they did . We did eventually negotiate a price which is higher than agreed but only by around £70 but still not impressed as I actually moved the garage including all my golf and fishign stuff as well as all electricals my self. Still all done


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Couldnt do me a favour and go and measure a house in Hertfordshire for me next week plse Phil could you 

Click to expand...

Moving back then Steve 👍
Where are you going to play?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2021)

Reemul said:



			So have moved in, bit of a nightmare.

The wife's car broke down on the morning of the move. We loaded all the eletrical and high value stuff in to my estate and moved it to the in laws and the wife's are we were going to use, it wouldn't start even though it had the day before. It was parked in the removal men's way, managed to push it out the way. Luckily my Brother in Law is a mechanic and he fixed the issues that evening.

The removal men turned up with a too small van and said a 15 yard walk to the house was too far and refused to do the job. The owner rang and said £200 for another van and man or they were walking, at that time I was trying to push the focus away and said whatever. At least the removal men were decent. Completed by 12.30pm and in the new house by 15.30.

The Range cooker does not work, the dishwasher does not work, the alarm system has no codes or fob. The bespoke Fridge freezer area does not fit our fridge freezer. The bespoke tumble dryer space is too small for our tumble dryer no room for a vent, they had a condenser apparently.

Our other car got a puncture yesterday.

The new house has not been cleaned in 10 years, there was so much grease and dirt it was almost making us sick. Took 2 days of cleaning before we could unload.

Now to the good stuff, the new house is very big with lots of room, we have managed to unpack everything and built the new bed for the youngest and set up the study for work tomorrow and my eldest is fully set up ready for schooling.

I have never been as tired or stressed as in these last 4 days.

We have a new cooker coming Tuesday on my 50th Birthday.

Just waiting on replies from Estate Agents and Solicitors re the issues but not holding my breath.
		
Click to expand...

All credit to you for posting this in the positivity thread and not random irritations 

I've not moved much at all BUT each time have left the place the cleanest it ever was whilst I lived there. I'd be mortified to leave it in a filthy state.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Moving back then Steve 👍
Where are you going to play?
		
Click to expand...

Temporarily at least it looks that way, if only we could find a rental but thats for another thread lol. 

No golf still until I get to see a doctor again and find out if I need an op


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			All credit to you for posting this in the positivity thread and not random irritations 

I've not moved much at all BUT each time have left the place the cleanest it ever was whilst I lived there. I'd be mortified to leave it in a filthy state.
		
Click to expand...

Weve booked cleaners for when we move this time already!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 7, 2021)

Watching Culzean Castle on AR I am positively doing what I can to get back...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Temporarily at least it looks that way, if only we could find a rental but thats for another thread lol.

No golf still until I get to see a doctor again and find out if I need an op
		
Click to expand...

Still made of Balsa wood then


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Still made of Balsa wood then 

Click to expand...

sadly yup  and as if to prove it dislocated my thumb again yesterday


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			sadly yup  and as if to prove it dislocated my thumb again yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Don’t tell me....... opening a jar of honey? 🙄


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don’t tell me....... opening a jar of honey? 🙄
		
Click to expand...


ok, i wont tell you


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2021)

Just spent a couple of hours in the garden, think it must be the first time this year.
Mild spring like day, just a sweep, rake and tidy and check on the protected plants..all seems good, inc me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2021)

Lovely that it's not so cold today - a sign that Spring is on it's way.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Lovely that it's not so cold today - a sign that Spring is on it's way.
		
Click to expand...

True - but then anything would have felt warmer than last week...


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 15, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Meters? Or do you mean yrads? 😂
		
Click to expand...

D'ya know, I really don't know. I can nevre remembre

The Yanks have got English spelling right.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

It's Shrove Tuesday and so it's pancakes for lunch...must do them more often...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2021)

50 days until The Masters.
That is all.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 17, 2021)

Pancakes tonight for me. The wife forgot to do them yesterday, so I'm doing them today...for me ONLY.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 17, 2021)

Spelling

I'm positively confused. (not really)


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			50 days until The Masters.
That is all.
		
Click to expand...

I think there's a major before that as well


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			I think there's a major before that as well 

Click to expand...

There may well be..
But the Girls don't seem to be as good at advertising it......


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2021)

Jack Willis’ injury apparently not as bad as originally feared 👍


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 18, 2021)

Perseverance is down and alive on Mars


----------



## banjofred (Feb 18, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Perseverance is down and alive on Mars
		
Click to expand...

Always cool......


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 18, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Always cool......
		
Click to expand...

Space has always fascinated me, born 50 years to early. Pictures coming back already.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 18, 2021)

Great achievement!

Look forward to the results.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 18, 2021)

We added Mrs Colch's dad to our support bubble after he got let out of hospital so that he could come round and spend time with us and the kids. Have had him round three times in the last week to spend the day with us and play games with the boys. 

Unfortunately today was the final time for a while. But......

Finally had the phone call from the hospital that Mrs Colch's mum is being allowed home tomorrow. She's still going to be needing oxygen and they're coming to fit a machine tomorrow morning that will give her what she needs but it's a day that we never thought we'd see. None of us expected her to come out of hospital especially after getting the "prepare for the worst" phone call a few weekends ago but she's beaten Covid and C-Diff and is being released to continue her recovery at home.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 19, 2021)

Just completed Day1/Run1 of the Couch to 5K programme.  Its not a lot but it's a start.  And i didn't  die so that's a bonus.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 19, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Just completed Day1/Run1 of the Couch to 5K programme.  Its not a lot but it's a start.  And i didn't  die so that's a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha! Everytime I do a tough workout in my home gym I come back into the lounge to two Labradors and say "Mummy didn't die today"


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm getting my vaccine next Tuesday, so by mid-May I should be fully immune & able to travel & dine out etc


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Feb 19, 2021)

My Wife and I are getting stabbed up with vaccine a week tomorrow. Happy days.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 20, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Space has always fascinated me, born 50 years to early. Pictures coming back already.
		
Click to expand...

watching footage of a Saturn V lift-off still gives me a thrill, the excitement of these mid-late 1960s was something else.  I still have my Glasgow Daily Record centre pages pull out map of the moon from 1969 and Apollo 11, with US and Russian flags to cut out and put on the map for all the landings that were thought to be going to happen over the coming years.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			watching footage of a Saturn V lift-off still gives me a thrill, the excitement of these mid-late 1960s was something else.  I still have my Glasgow Daily Record centre pages pull out map of the moon from 1969 and Apollo 11, with US and Russian flags to cut out and put on the map for all the landings that were thought to be going to happen over the coming years.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't already,  then get to see the 2019 film "Apollo 11". It's put together using only archival footage, and archival audio (so no narration, interviews, filming or anything else you normally get in a documentary). It's gripping stuff even though you already know exactly how it pans out.


----------



## IanM (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm sat in a warm bed with a cup of tea and a choccy biscuit.......the weather is dreadful,  would the course be open and even if it was, would I want to be going out on it?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 21, 2021)

Just watched London Irish against Bristol in the Rugby Premiership.
34 all score line, with 2 teams who just looked to attack.

So nice to see rugby players play heads up rugby, and enjoy it.

Dickson reffed it well as well.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 21, 2021)

2 of my grandkids back at school tomorrow and back to looking after the other 5 sometimes.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 22, 2021)

We can start to book Open Comps that are on after June with confidence.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 22, 2021)

The Lads Golf Trip will be ON this year and the pubs will be open. Huzzah !!!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 23, 2021)

So,  now finished week 1 of Couch to 5K. Which aint too bad given I've not run anywhere in about 30 years - not even for a bus. Generally doesn't seem too bad, but feels like I'm trying to run in lead socks. On to week 2 !!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2021)

Logged off work last night at 6pm and as I walked down the garden from the garden studio where I work i noticed it was still (just) light - Spring is sprung...🙂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2021)

Daffodils in the garden and lambs in the nearby fields........we are on our way, from misery to happiness today hay hay.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 24, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Daffodils in the garden and lambs in the nearby fields........we are on our way, from misery to happiness today hay hay.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364495425034735616


----------



## D-S (Feb 24, 2021)

16c in the garden today!


----------



## IanM (Feb 24, 2021)

I've managed to circumvent the Software which was keeping me off here on the work laptop!     Programme Board tomorrow... so I've have something to look at!  



D-S said:



			16c in the garden today!
		
Click to expand...

I can see Bristol, ok Avonmouth out of my window across the Severn Estuary.  Its not blooming 16 degrees over here!


----------



## BrianM (Feb 24, 2021)

Job interview for working at Kyllachy wind farm tomorrow or Friday, just waiting to hear 😀


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 25, 2021)

2 weeks ago it was snowing when I left for my first swings of the season - and 1°C when i played
21°C here today 

Plan to play Sat & Sunday - but more importantly its now far easier to walk the hounds


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 28, 2021)

I mowed the grass this morning. Lovely smell.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I mowed the grass this morning. Lovely smell.
		
Click to expand...

You mowed the grass!!!!??? In the morning!!!!? Have you no consideration for your neighbors? What were you thinking? Why were you not at church giving praise to our Lord???? Utterly abhorrent behaviour.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			You mowed the grass!!!!??? In the morning!!!!? Have you no consideration for your neighbors? What were you thinking? Why were you not at church giving praise to our Lord???? Utterly abhorrent behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Illegal in parts of Germany.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 28, 2021)

I pressure washed the back yard Monoblock and path today, hope to re-sand it tomorrow.  A good day for working outside, dry and bright, only 10*c but hopefully it'll be warm enough soon, to sit out and enjoy it.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 1, 2021)

Golf trip with the wife booked. Off to Lytham.  Golf at St Annes and Turkish food at a great restaurant.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 1, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Illegal in parts of Germany.
		
Click to expand...

And to wash your car, and hang out washing.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 1, 2021)

Many areas of Germany if you want to wash your car requires you to go to specific areas, it was easier to go to the car was.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 1, 2021)

We've booked tickets for the MotoGP weekend at Silverstone in August and the hotel as well.  Fingers crossed we have some level of normality by then.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 1, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We've booked tickets for the MotoGP weekend at Silverstone in August and the hotel as well.  Fingers crossed we have some level of normality by then.
		
Click to expand...


My lad is hoping to get to Misano this year... Missed out in 2019 as he got knocked off his road bike a few days before he was due to travel... Last year didn't happen so he's hoping for the best this year...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 1, 2021)

Went for a walk on the course today, a load of bushes have been removed between the RHS of the 17th fairway and the end of the practice ground. Saw a load of balls embedded in the earth and assumed they were range balls but on closer inspection it turns out mainly range balls but some proper ones too. Came away with 12 Pro Vs of which 7 are mint and the other 5 will go into my shag bag


----------



## BrianM (Mar 2, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Job interview for working at Kyllachy wind farm tomorrow or Friday, just waiting to hear 😀
		
Click to expand...

Never quite got over the line again, excellent feedback etc etc.
Remaining positive though, this time at home has put a lot of things in perspective, I’m unsure if I want to go back and work at sea.
Definitely looks like more job opportunities coming up and as they say, what’s for you won’t go past you 😀


----------

